# classic DH bikes



## cdn_rider (Dec 11, 2006)

Looking for some photos of some classic dh bikes or just frames 
looking for a picture of he original shaun palmer fsr dh Replica ( black with orange flames ) 98 or 99 








this was the 2000 team dh


































few to get it started


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

Giant ATX > All those


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow. It's so interesting to look at early DH bikes. I love it.

Does that Gemini have a dual shock setup? It looks like an air might be tucked in there.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Had 1 of these in the day, sweet bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

The TEAM DH was nice last bike SPEC made in USA in 2001! my wife had one the guy we sold it to 4 years ago has ridden it about 8 times! Tempting to buy the frame back and hang it on the wall it is pristine!


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)




----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Had 1 of these in the day, sweet bike. :thumbsup:


Complete with cable actuated hydraulic discs?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ianjenn said:


> The TEAM DH was nice last bike SPEC made in USA in 2001! my wife had one the guy we sold it to 4 years ago has ridden it about 8 times! Tempting to buy the frame back and hang it on the wall it is pristine!










:thumbsup:


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)




----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Complete with cable actuated hydraulic discs?


Thats my girl Mala. :cornut: Funny I was talking to her about Galfers one night & she said, it really doesnt matter if they are wavy, square or round when your a pro their all the same, we all laughed. :lol: My sons was a LTD small all yellow with Hayes Mag's. :rockon:


----------



## rossp (Mar 7, 2005)

airwreck said:


>


holy cow - that is the biggest coil I've ever seen!!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

As Iron Horse Bikes says

sit back and relax and enjoy Clappin' Yo Dome

http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=-1107248623413171592&hl=en-CA


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

here ya go, http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=126808&highlight=obscure


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

This is a great thread! 

That yellow "descender" above is crazy! How many inches is that in the rear? The coil is massive. 

If you are interested in nostalgic mountain bikes you should check out the movie "Clunkers". I jut picked up the movie and it is awesome! The movie basically shows how downhill mtb started. Also, NXS 1-5 dates from the mid 90's to about 2001. There are some funny bikes on those vids. I got NSX 1-5 from Action Sports Online for 8 bucks. 

Lets see some more old bikes!!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Looks like the Descender has a good leverage ratio... Not too sure about the 20 inch chainstays.


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

airwreck said:


>


That must be H-Ball's bike, huh?


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

2001 straight 8... not terribly old.. but not broken yet!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Someone say Giant ATX?


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

jamesdc said:


> here ya go, http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=126808&highlight=obscure


very cool thread, it's going to take a while to read that one.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

SOme old Yeti's


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

heres an atx in action


----------



## hbmedic (Dec 8, 2007)

*Here's a classic...*

My first downhill bike, factory team issued Intense M1.. :thumbsup:


----------



## jwhcowan (Jan 26, 2004)

*Proflex Animal and FSR DH*

Well, here are my two previous DH bikes - I am now on a Demo 9....

1996 Proflex Animal with Girvin fork and Magura brakes (not my actual bike photo)










1998 FSR DH Frame.










I sold the FSR when i got my demo 9 in 2005, and I ride on occasion with the buyer - it's still going strong!


----------



## hbmedic (Dec 8, 2007)

*Demo 9 is kind of off topic...*

Demo 9's are okay, there's a reason they stopped making them.. You should upgrade to a Demo 7 or 8. The linkage and technology has changed twice since 2005 as well as some other developments around the frame. This thread is really about classic bikes which you contributed to greatly with pics of your old big hit's. Here's an off topic pic for you.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

that manitou is pretty wild looking,and the intense m1,that thing looks better then my biek now!


----------



## willie b (Jun 25, 2006)

*Schwinn Home Grown Straight Six-Purchased in 1997 and still going strong.*

It has been modified by running a straight 8 RS 2.75 in.SuperDeluxe shock and 6 inch fork. It came with a 2in. CoupeDeluxe and a DHO (4in.) I actually have an '05 Boxxer World Cup I plan to put on this winter. I had an offer to sell last year, but I just couldn't bring myself to do it. I guess one day it will break and I will part it out. Until then, I will continue to ride a legend.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Take a look at the old bikes that have been posted in this thread, then compare it to how far we've come with the Yeti 303 or a Canfield or any other modern downhill bike. I can't even begin to imagine what they will be like in the next ten years.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

airwreck said:


>


That is the coolest pic I've seen on MTBR in quite a while!


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

boogenman said:


>


Tim's Bikes in Everett, WA has one of those Manitous hanging up in the rafters, I've spent quite a bit of time admiring it lately. A whopping 4" of DH-specific travel, was it? A buddy of mine had one of those when they were hot!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

I heard somewhere, back in the day, a 3" fork travel hardtail frame was a full-on dh bike...now, that's like a townie


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

edit


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

my 2001 orange patriot use it every day cant wait to upgrade to a bottlerocket tho 

this beast weighs in at 55lbs

waiting for my 66 to arrive


----------



## DickemDown (Jun 23, 2004)

My favorites (in no particular order):


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

carbuncle said:


> Tim's Bikes in Everett, WA has one of those Manitous hanging up in the rafters, I've spent quite a bit of time admiring it lately. A whopping 4" of DH-specific travel, was it? A buddy of mine had one of those when they were hot!


I used to lust after those Manitou frames and they still look great today, even if there are better functioning designs now.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

airwreck said:


>


Have those fork legs been lowered in the crown?

I love the rear derailleur cable routing too.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

The infamouse Sunn riden by Nico. :thumbsup:










Anne Caro on the Cannondale :eekster:










David Vasquez










*1999 UCI :drumroll:

*


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

cdn_rider said:


> Looking for some photos of some classic dh bikes or just frames
> looking for a picture of he original shaun palmer fsr dh Replica ( black with orange flames ) 98 or 99


Palmer 1999 Big Bear. :band:


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I heard somewhere, back in the day, a 3" fork travel hardtail frame was a full-on dh bike...now, that's like a townie


It's funny what some of you guys think are vintage dh bikes.

My first DH fork had 80mm of travel, Judy DH. It was a single crown, before dual crowns became the norm.

It used to be dudes would race dh on the same bike that they raced XC on and did the hill climb on.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

dwnhlldav said:


>


thats awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> thats awesome:thumbsup:


Today they call this CX & it's still nutz just different. :rockon:


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> thumbsup:


well, my buddy has set up one recently with a 24-inch rear wheel!


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

Hopefully i will be the proud owner, and racer, of a 2002 Giant Team DH soon. I really want this bike.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Jurgen Beneke who still races and pins it out here on the east won on a manitou bike, I wonder if he has one in his collection at home. 
then:
https://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Answer/Answer95.pdf
pic on page 5

Now:


----------



## cdn_rider (Dec 11, 2006)

super 8







GT sts dh ( wanted one so bad) 
https://www.foromtb.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96314&stc=1&d=1138471876 scott 







marin 







first gen super 8 







sunn 







sunn 







ugly scott








https://www.foromtb.com/attachment.php?
attachmentid=96328&stc=1&d=1138472085







stab















gt dhi so nice 







vprocess never really seen any over here 







uzzi dh


----------



## cdn_rider (Dec 11, 2006)

tazer dh







mtn cycle with a zzyzx 







looks classic never seen it before 























hot chilli 







tomac







dbr


----------



## cdn_rider (Dec 11, 2006)

wheeler


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

cdn_rider said:


>


I lusted over this bike soooooo bad. Did my first few races on a SuperV with 100mm of travel.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

dwnhlldav said:


> I lusted over this bike soooooo bad. Did my first few races on a SuperV with 100mm of travel.


That was the rudest ride ever with the Coda inverted fork, Sachs disk brakes & Twist Grip shifters. I hated that beast. :incazzato:


----------



## colombo357 (Oct 31, 2007)

Some of you guys obviously haven't been riding very long. 

I would say anything that came after the Cannondale Super V 4000 is too new to be a classic.

Edit: Okay maybe the Schwinn Straight 6, original SC Super 8, and that horrendous looking Trek (that Scott Sharples actually won some races with) can be included.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

cdn_rider said:


>


diggin' that bmw bike hahahaha

.....making things way more complicated and expensive than they have to be, as always


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

giant atx


----------



## DaCruz (Jul 28, 2006)

cdn_rider said:


> sunn
> [


Haha that's funny... where did you find this picture?
That was my brothers first DH-bike.. and this picture is taken at our home!

Was an awesome bike bike for that time.. nice balanced suspension with only 4inch travel front and rear... designed by Max Commencal !!

Only the formula discbrakes where really ****.. they overheated very quickly


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> Today they call this CX & it's still nutz just different. :rockon:


by cx do you mean cycolocross?

they do jumps on road bikes in cycolocross?


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Wheres the love for the Balfa gear box dh bike??? The Nouveau Riche?? 

And No Outlands??? I'm ashamed


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> by cx do you mean cycolocross?
> 
> they do jumps on road bikes in cycolocross?


That is correct :thumbsup:

When you coming out to ride?? PM me when you think you can handle it.


----------



## cdn_rider (Dec 11, 2006)

post it then


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

​


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

The pic I posted was Tomac. He used to race his MTB with drops because he was also road racing at the time. I think he was on the 7-11 squad. I'll have to check. But he didn't want to change his position from road to mtb so he raced with drops. I think that was actually a DH race.


----------



## Flat tyres (Nov 6, 2006)

*My DH bike in 96'*

Used ride the gnar at Diablo on this:


----------



## colombo357 (Oct 31, 2007)

Man, Y22, Judy XC, Stratos Helix, and Spinergy. 

Such a baller.


----------



## sticarl (Apr 9, 2005)

*Original DH bike!!!*

I used this bike to race DH and even raced it in XC races. Came with ProStop brakes, but they sucked!!!!


----------



## Firebug (Jul 1, 2004)

*2000 DH Team (Still being riden)*

I bought this puppy for $1800 in 03 and im still riding it!!!


----------



## Firebug (Jul 1, 2004)

*2000 DH Team (Still being riden)*

I bought this puppy for $1800 in '03 and im still riding it!!!


----------

